# Where to get a lensboard with a 50mm for omega???



## DocFrankenstein (May 13, 2006)

I have no idea when it comes to darkroom equipment, so please help me out.

I found this thing:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49396

Question 1:
I want to put a 50mm on it, but if my calculation is correct, I will not be able to focus except for very small prints.

This calls for a flat lensboard. Can I improvise? What's the part number? Where can I get one cheap? 

Question 2:
The condenser is a variable condenser head for 4*5 film. If I use it for 35mm film, does it mean that I'm losing 95% of the light? I can adjust one of the lenses to different heights to suit different lenses.

Question3:
Is the rodenstock omegatron 135mm f/4.5 a good lens? It looks like a four element design.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 13, 2006)

This may be of help:
http://shutterbug.com/techniques/film_processing/1099sb_long

The link for Satter is wrong though. Should be
http://www.omegasatter.com/v2/home.cfm
Which again might be useful (and I'm naively assuming you haven't found them already)


----------



## DocFrankenstein (May 13, 2006)

Thank you for the links

I'm still confused about the head. Do I need another lens or a head to print 35mm efficiently?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 13, 2006)

The 135mm lens is for printing 5x4.
Enlarging lenses are the same size for a given film format as the standard camera lens for said format.
You will need to use a 50mm EL for 35mm negs. You should also get the right carrier and condenser to avoid problems and get it working efficiently.
The enlarger _should_ cope with 35mm OK then.


----------

